# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Use a floodlight to enhance lighting?



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

I was wondering if a could use a 500w flooflight to light the front of the tank. That is to be placed a certain distance on front of the front glass of the plant and light the tank. It seems that the 19w ofer my 20L tank are not enough and I thought that by having a spotlight to accomodate the tanks lighting for a few hours a day, I could grow glossostigma properly.

This is the floodlight

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/701810...tdoor%2Blighting.htm

Your thoughts?


----------



## tazcrash69 (Oct 24, 2005)

I wouldn't do it. 
Plants need light in a specific spectrum (color)to be useful. That light will do nothing but give you lots of algea, and possibly over heat your tank.


----------



## pophead (May 7, 2006)

I wouldn't either. those lights are extremely hot(dangerous) and I think make a yellow light(not pretty). also I would put any light IN FRONT of the tank. the fish(if you have any) will not swim properly and the plants will grow crooked.


----------

